# RAF Elvington - A Pictorial Tour.



## Airframes (Apr 26, 2012)

As promised, here is another photographic tour of a UK aviation museum, this time the Yorkshire Air Museum Allied Forces Memorial at the former WW2 RAF bomber airfield at Elvington, just outside the historic City of York.
Myself, Jan (Lucky) and Karl (Rochie), together with my friend Mick, visited this excellent museum on a very wet and windy day, in what is supposed to be late spring! We discovered that, due to a conference having been held in the main hangar the previous day, most of the aircraft had been moved outside into the torrential rain. Consequently, some of the photographs are not as good as they could be, but this will be rectified later in this 'tour', as I will be returning to the Museum in late May.
Being only about three miles from the centre of the City, a visit to the Museum can be combined with a stay in historic York, the walled City with its ancient buildings and impressive Minster, one of the oldest and largest Gothic cathedrals in Europe, and one of Britain's nicer tourist attractions. Apart from the impressive aircraft collection, the Museum also has many period vehicles and other similar exhibits, and the main camp area and control tower have been preserved as they were during World War 2, when first 77 Squadron RAF (HP Halifax), and then 346 and 347 (Free French) Squadrons, also equipped with the Halifax, were stationed there.
So, to start the tour, here are the first series of photos.
*PICS 1 to 4.* Map of the UK showing where York is, a typical City street, and York Minster.
*PICS 5 and 6.* Directions map and plan of the Museum site.
*PICS 7 to 11.* Looking across to the main T2 hangar, and Buccaneer S2b which served in the first 'Gulf War'
*PIC 12.* The same aircraft alongside its stable-mate, Buccaneer S2.
As with the previous museum tours I've posted, further sections will be added more or less daily, and I hope you enjoy the 'tour'.


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 26, 2012)

Good stuff Terry! Looking forward to more.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Apr 26, 2012)

I agree!


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Apr 26, 2012)

This is going to be another excellent tour!


----------



## Crimea_River (Apr 26, 2012)

Looking forward to this.


----------



## A4K (Apr 27, 2012)

Me too, thanks Terry!

Have an article back in NZ of the artwork being re-applied to that Bucaneer after it's restoration. The squadron artist who'd painted the original during the Gulf War was asked to replicate his previous work, and he did so using the original drawing which he'd kept. 
Slight differences to the original of course, photos of original work and new being applied in the magazine (A 'Flypast' issue if I remember right).


----------



## Airframes (Apr 27, 2012)

I remember that Evan. Karl said that when he last visited Elvington, it was still in its rather faded original desert paint.


----------



## rochie (Apr 27, 2012)

ok i found this pic that i'd posted before of the same Buccanear


----------



## A4K (Apr 27, 2012)

Great pic Karl! Wonder why they didn't paint the yellow in the warning arrow post restoration?


----------



## Airframes (Apr 27, 2012)

Good one Karl. Maybe they used the current pattern, possibly without a reference pic from before the re-paint ?
On to some more rain-soaked exhibits, and some of the bigger aircraft on display.
*PICS 1 to 3.* Another Gulf War veteran, H.P. Victor K2 'Lusty Linda'.
*PICS 4 and 5. *BAe Nimrod MR2, with a cold and wet Karl giving some scale.
*PICS 6 to 8.* The brutishly attractive Fairey Gannet AEW 3.
I'll post some more over the weekend, including some of the preserved camp buildings and other exhibits.


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 27, 2012)

Good stuff Terry!

The weather really was sh*t that day wasn't it.


----------



## Airframes (Apr 27, 2012)

Sure was Hugh - the Pigeons were grounded, and even the Ducks were water-logged ! Hope it's better for the return visit in May !


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Apr 27, 2012)

Thanks for the photos Terry and Karl! Looks like it was a little cool.


----------



## Airframes (Apr 27, 2012)

Just a tad Aaron, and lots more photos to come, from this trip and the next visit in four weeks time.


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 27, 2012)

Not that bad that the excellent coffee didn't help!

Btw Terry, are you talking about the camp or the camp corner?


----------



## Airframes (Apr 27, 2012)

You mean the French one, or "Ooo, Hello Squadron Leader!" ?!!?


----------



## A4K (Apr 27, 2012)

Great pics Terry, and bloody oath, looks like I would've frozen my nuts off had I gone!


----------



## Maximowitz (Apr 27, 2012)

Great shots and an informative thread.


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 27, 2012)

The French quarter old boy....


----------



## T Bolt (Apr 27, 2012)

Another great museum tour thread! Looks like Karl needed a heaver coat there!


----------



## rochie (Apr 28, 2012)

T Bolt said:


> Another great museum tour thread! Looks like Karl needed a heaver coat there!


F*****G right i did, it was cold but dry on the morning and then the lads turned up dragging the rain with them at lunch time !!!!!!


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 28, 2012)

I would have been out of place in my Shorts! great pics Terry...


----------



## rochie (Apr 28, 2012)

Wayne Little said:


> I would have been out of place in my Shorts! great pics Terry...


just a bit mate !!!!


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 28, 2012)

Wayne Little said:


> I would have been out of place in my Shorts! great pics Terry...



Just about as much as a kangaroo somewhere around the north pole mate....


----------



## Airframes (Apr 29, 2012)

Yep, it was rather wet, cold and windy, which brought it home to us what it must have been like to be stationed on a typical bomber base in WW2. No central heating or hot water on demand in those days, with bare tin huts or concrete buildings the only shelter from the wide-open spaces lashed by rain and wind.
A short deviation now from looking at the aircraft exhibits, with a little background history to this preserved airfield, a real time capsule.
The airfield closed after the war, and was used by RAF Maintenance Command until 1952, when it was expanded for use by the USAFE SAC, the runway being lengthened to 1.92 miles. However, it was never used by SAC, being vacated in 1958.
The runway was used by Blackburn Aircraft Company, in the early 1960s, to test-fly the prototype Buccaneer and, after this, for 'touch-and-go' landings by training aircraft from the nearby RAF units at Church Fenton and Linton-on-Ouse, the facility finally closing for good in March 1992.
In the early 1980s, a local volunteer group had started to clear the heavy undergrowth which had enveloped the original wartime buildings, and made a start on refurbishing the Control Tower, and other buildings, searching and scouring the country for period artefacts to ensure an authentic and accurate presentation of how the base looked in 1944.
Today, the hard work of these stalwart volunteers is clearly evident in the superb reconstruction of the wartime base, exactly as it was, and this will be illustrated here, and later in the 'tour'.
*PIC 1. *A general view across part of the rain-lashed Operations Site (Tech Site in US parlance), showing the original concrete and brick 'Maycrete' huts and corrugated iron 'Nissen' huts. The drab camouflage colours are typical of the war period.
*PIC 2.* Even the transport for the Museum's volunteer staff is period correct !
*PIC 3*. A fine replica Spitfire guards the entrance to the hut containing the 609 (West Riding) Sqn memorial exhibition.
*PIC 4.* The main exhibition display in the 609 Sqn hut.
*PICS 5 to 11.* Some of the items on display, including a panel from the Typhoon flown by Roland Beamont, and a section of fin from a Ju88, shot down by the Squadron in October 1940, for their 100th victory.
*PIC 12.* 'Lest we Forget ....'
I hope you are enjoying the 'tour', and I'll post more pics very soon.


----------



## rochie (Apr 29, 2012)

wow that pic through the window turned out great Terry


----------



## Crimea_River (Apr 29, 2012)

Great stuff. The rainy day seems to capture a suitable mood.


----------



## Airframes (Apr 29, 2012)

Thanks Andy. And yes, the poor weather certainly gave some idea of what it must have been like on such a base, as some of the photos of the airmen's billets will show later in the 'tour'.


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Apr 29, 2012)

Excellent shots Terry! And I'm with Karl, the shot through the window is great!


----------



## Airframes (Apr 29, 2012)

Thanks Aaron.


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 29, 2012)

Good shots Terry!


----------



## Airframes (Apr 30, 2012)

Thanks Hugh.
I'll post some more later tonight. Unfortunately, due to the weather, and the conference the day before our visit, getting good shots of the aircraft was limited. Those normally displayed in the main 'T2' hangar were crowded around the Halifax, instead of being accessible as normal, and the rain really did make photography difficult - it was coming from all directions, and seemed to have an affinity with my camera lens!
However, I will be returning to the Museum three weeks from now, and hope that conditions, and the displays, will be better.


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 30, 2012)

Great shots Mr Bigglesworth!


----------



## Airframes (Apr 30, 2012)

Thanks awfully Bertie old chap !
And on with the rain ... er, I mean show!
Some of the aircraft were still wearing their winter covers and others, like the Mirage and Tornados, are in the early stages of being re-painted and restored.
*PICS 1 and 2*. Dassault Mirage III. This one has French markings on one side, and Argentine markings on the other!
*PICS 3 and 4.* Hawker Hunter T7 in the colours of 'The Blue Diamonds', the 92 Sqn aerobatic display team from the 1960s.
*PIC 5.* Tornado GR1, with Dutch Air Force Hunter FGA78 behind. The Museum also has a later Tornado GR4, which will be shown later in the 'tour'.
*PIC 6*. Another view of the Nimrod shown earlier.
*PIC 7.* Taking shelter from the rain, we visited one of the larger 'Nissen' huts, which is now the 'NAAFI', more than once! Hot meals, snacks and drinks are served throughout the day, at reasonable prices. This view shows half of the building inside, with some nice, large-scale flying models hanging from the ceiling.
*PICS 8 to 11.* Some of the models glimpsed in the previous shot.
*PIC 12.* Just part of the 'VC Exhibition' in another section of the 'NAAFI', which covers all the VC holders in the RAF during WW2.
With luck, from the almost 300 pics I took, I should be able to keep this going up to my next visit in three weeks time, when I hope to get some better pics of the aircraft, and some areas of the Museum we didn't have time to view properly. Meanwhile, thanks for looking, and I'll post some more tomorrow.


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Apr 30, 2012)

Brilliant pictures Terry, shame about that infernal rain though. The Victor shot at the beginning is fantastic and was always one of my favourite 'V' bombers and it was a shame they were taken out of that role so soon.


----------



## evangilder (Apr 30, 2012)

Great stuff, Terry, the tech center buildings were reminiscent of some of the buildings we had at Lakenheath back in the 80s.


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Apr 30, 2012)

More excellent shots! Thank you for taking the time Terry.


----------



## T Bolt (Apr 30, 2012)

Some great shots there Terry.


----------



## Airframes (May 1, 2012)

Thanks very much chaps. I'll post some more tonight.


----------



## Crimea_River (May 1, 2012)

Looking forward to those Terry.


----------



## Airframes (May 1, 2012)

And here they are Andy !
More rain!
*PIC 1*. The Dutch Hunter FGA78, framed with rain drops on the camera lens!
*PIC 2.* A wet and sorry, engine-less Harrier GR3.
*PIC 3.* Like its' namesake, the Gannet seems to be using its' folded wings to shelter from the downpour!
*PIC 4.* Tornado GR4, a type still in RAF service, with Canberra T4 in the background.
*PICS 5 and 6.* Canadair CL-30 (CT-133) Silver Star outside the wartime 'T2' hangar.
*PICS 7 to 12 *The Airborne Forces Display, opened on 25th June, 2000, the 60th anniversary of the creation of British Airborne Forces. Shown here are parts of the huge terrain model covering the airborne landings around Caen in June 1944, along with some of the models and uniforms on display. Apologies for the reflections on the case covering the terrain model !
Thanks again for your interest, and I'll post more tomorrow, including those shots I was able to get of the impressive HP Halifax.


----------



## Gnomey (May 1, 2012)

Good stuff Terry!


----------



## Vic Balshaw (May 1, 2012)

Great stuff Terry, and oh what an ugly duckling that Gannet is when viewed nose on.


----------



## A4K (May 2, 2012)

Great photos and info Terry! Love that shot of the Spitty through the rainy window...


----------



## Airframes (May 2, 2012)

Thanks Hugh, Vic and Evan - more coming later.


----------



## evangilder (May 2, 2012)

Nice shots, Terry. It looks like you had some of that great English liquid sunshine that I grew so fond of.


----------



## Airframes (May 2, 2012)

Thanks Eric, and yes, it was rather .. er... damp! Just hoping we have that unusual bright light in the sky when I go back there on May 23.


----------



## Airframes (May 3, 2012)

A few more to be going on with, inside the Canadian Memorial Hangar (an original WW2 'T2' hangar), and the star of the show, the Halifax. 
Unfortunately, due to the conference in the hangar the previous day, the normal exhibits not moved outside were clustered around and under the Halifax, but I hope to get better shots on my next visit in three weeks time.
This Halifax is a reconstruction, using a fuselage section from Halifax II, HR792, which made an emergency landing on the Isle of Lewis in 1945, and was used by a crofter as a chicken coop! Over many years, the Museum reconstructed a composite, with the wings from a Hastings, and the interior is fully fitted out authentically. (tours of the aircraft are available, pre-booked, but cost £60.).
The port side of the nose carries the 'nose art' of 'Friday the 13th', probably the most famous Halifax, a MkIII, serial LV907, of 158 Squadron, which carried out 128 ops. The starboard 'nose art' represents the two Free French Halifax squadrons based at Elvington during WW2.
The Standard 'Tilly' vehicle, under the wing, gives some idea of the size of the main landing gear, and the three of us (Me, Jan and Karl) under the nose provide some scale to the bulk and height of this impressive exhibit.


----------



## A4K (May 3, 2012)

Great shots Terry, even with original Gremlins under the nose!


----------



## Airframes (May 3, 2012)

Thanks Evan ! Just noticed the pics aren't that sharp, compared to how they look in my computer photo files. Seem to have lost quality in the upload !


----------



## Crimea_River (May 3, 2012)

Great to see a restored Halifax. Someday I'll get over to Trenton Ontario to see another.

I wonder if this one counts as a 13 for Jan?


----------



## Gnomey (May 3, 2012)

Nice shots Terry!


----------



## Airframes (May 5, 2012)

Thanks Andy and Hugh. A few more to be going on with, and again, I hope to get better shots of all of these on My 25th.
*PIC 1*. A nice cross-section replica of a Halifax forward fuselage, showing, from L to R, Flight Engineer's compartment, Pilot's position with, beneath it, the Radio Operator's cubicle, and forward, the Navigator's desk. The Bomb Aimer's position was just forward of this. The Perspex 'display cabinet' unfortunately reflected a lot of light.
*PIC 2.* Starboard nose of the Halifax, showing the markings of the two Free French squadrons based at Elvington between May 1944 and October 1945. These were 346 (Guyenne) Sqn, and 347 (Tunisie) Sqn.
*PIC 3.* DH Vampire T11, sheltering under the wing of the Halifax.
*PICS 4 and 5.* The tiny Saro Skeeter helicopter. How this thing flew on Army operations is beyond me! When acting as Fire Crew at an airshow, I once saw the AAC Museum's example flying at about five feet altitude, at walking pace, with ground crew members holding onto the landing gear to stop the thing blowing away in the wind !! 
*PIC 6.* Up in the rafters of the 'T2' hangar, a Slingsby T7 (Kirby Cadet TX1) training glider, used during WW2 and up until the late 1970s.
Thanks again for your continued interest, and I'll post some more pics soon.


----------



## Crimea_River (May 5, 2012)

That radio man's position is not for the claustrophic. Good ones Terry.


----------



## Gnomey (May 5, 2012)

Indeed. Good stuff Terry!


----------



## Airframes (May 5, 2012)

Thanks Andy and Hugh - more soon.


----------



## Vic Balshaw (May 6, 2012)

Great shots Terry, particularly like the one of the 3 stooges!! You all look as though you could have done with a hot toddy as well.


----------



## T Bolt (May 6, 2012)

Nice shots Terry. Didn't realize the Halifax stood so tall.


----------



## Airframes (May 7, 2012)

Thanks very much chaps, and yes Glenn, the Halifax is a big blighter! The Lanc is large and impressive, but the 'Halibag' makes an even bigger impression.
I'm having some intermittent connection problems at the moment, so I'll post more pics as soon as possible.


----------



## Airframes (May 7, 2012)

Connection problem seems to be solved, so on with the 'tour'.
I've been following the progress of this next one for virtually 40 years !
This is DH Mosquito NFII, serial number HJ711, and what a superb restoration it is !
Tony Agar started work on this project all those years ago, with just a few bits and pieces, and a nose section which, if memory serves, was obtained from the dump at Pinewood Studios. A main fuselage section was eventually located, and mated to the nose section, and this resided in Tony's front garden in York for some time!
The wing I believe came from Israel, and other parts were sourced and collected as the years passed. Now, the Mosquito is virtually complete, although in a stripped-down state during my visit. It is due to have further live engine runs in June, so there's a chance that it might be at least partly 'back together' again when I next visit, in just over two weeks' time.
Meanwhile, the 'stripped' condition allowed for some rare detail shots, which are self-explanatory. The last pic shows the Mossie's cannons on a bomb trolley - the silver 'cylinders' are the Belt Feed Mechanisms over the breeches.


----------



## Crimea_River (May 7, 2012)

Great stuff!


----------



## Gnomey (May 8, 2012)

Nice shots Terry!


----------



## Airframes (May 8, 2012)

Thanks Andy and Hugh. Just sorting the next lot, including some Karl sent me, taken before we arrived - without the rain!
I'll post the next selection later tonight.


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (May 8, 2012)

Excellent shots Terry! I'm enjoying this a lot sir. Thank you for posting.


----------



## Airframes (May 8, 2012)

Thanks very much Aaron, and you are more than welcome.
The next short batch is a mixture of shots by Karl and myself. Karl arrived at the Museum about an hour before Mick, Jan and myself, before the rain started to persist down, so those shots where it appears more or less dry, are Karl's!
*PICS 1 and 2. *Another subject I'll try to re-shoot in two weeks time, the Waco 'Hadrian' (CG-4A) glider. One fuselage wall is Perspex, allowing a view of the interior, where a pak-howitzer is carried as cargo. Unfortunately, due to the huddled parking, it wasn't possible to obtain the right angle to photograph the interior. The aircraft partly visible in the background is an Auster AOP6.
*PICS 3 and 4.* One of mine, one of Karl's - the Armstrong - Whitworth Meteor NF14 (night fighter), awaiting further restoration.
*PICS 5 and 6. *The very convincing Hurricane replica, here shown on its handling trolley, which allow the aircraft to be moved around easily, using less 'man power', and without stressing the undercarriage components.
Thanks again for your continued interest - lots more to come, including the Bomber Command exhibition and the restored Watch Office (Control Tower).


----------



## Crimea_River (May 8, 2012)




----------



## T Bolt (May 8, 2012)

Really enjoying the tour Terry. That's got to be one of the most unattractive radar installations I've ever seen on that Meteor's nose . They sure made an elegant aircraft ugly.


----------



## A4K (May 9, 2012)

Great photos Terry and Karl, thanks!


----------



## Vic Balshaw (May 9, 2012)

Great shots guys, what would we colonials do without you. Never realised the air intake of the Meteor was so large or is it the angle/lens of the shot.


----------



## Airframes (May 9, 2012)

Thanks chaps. The meteor NF14 is by no means an attractive bird, but does look better when a) clean and tidy, and b) airborne - much cleaner-looking lines then. Yes Vic, the air intakes are quite large, although the nacelles in this case are empty. Lack of engine shock-cones makes the intakes look even bigger.
Next batch will feature some of the restored, internal exhibits, as looking at these pics makes me remember that horrendous rain - so indoor pics next.


----------



## Gnomey (May 9, 2012)

Good stuff Terry! Looking forward to more.


----------



## Airframes (May 9, 2012)

Thanks Hugh - sorting the next lot now, should be posted very soon.


----------



## Airframes (May 9, 2012)

The Control Tower, or Watch Office as it was known in the RAF at that time (the American term 'Control Tower' didn't really come into general use until post war), is a real gem of restoration, taking visitors back to a time when so many things were very different, and very basic (note the very Spartan conditions and heating arrangements, and the ash trays etc!). it really does reinforce what we take for granted today !
This building was totally overgrown and virtually derelict, and is now a credit to the volunteers who worked hard to reclaim it, and scoured the country for authentic fittings.
*PICS 1 and 2.* The Tower from front and rear, with the signal square and flagstaff, the latter also used for signal systems, using 'balls'. During opening hours, the RAF Standard flies from the yard arm, and is lowered and stored each day at 'Last Parade' (closing time).
The following shots are just a sample of what is on display inside.
*PIC 3.* On the ground floor, this is the teleprinter room, where all signals notifying 'Ops' would be recieved, encoded.
*PIC 4.* Next door is the Operations switchboard, authentically recreated.
*PICS 5 and 6.* The main room at the front of the ground floor houses the Met Office and Ops room.
*PICS 7 to 10.* The upper floor, and the main front room, with some of the sections of Flying Control. 
The rooms are easy to view, although Perspex screens prevent full access, and a recorded commentary can be played, describing the activities and role of the various offices etc.
Even spending just a short time here, there are many small, authentic details which can be seen, which really brings the place to life.
Thanks again for your interest, and I'm pleased to know that you are enjoying the tour - more soon.


----------



## Crimea_River (May 9, 2012)

Interesting Terry. Kinda looks like my office


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (May 9, 2012)

More excellent shots sir! My first thought on seeing the NF14 was "Gonzo" from the Muppets. I think I see Karl's reflection in the last shot.


----------



## A4K (May 10, 2012)

Yep, checking out that WAAF! 

Great shots Terry. Interesting to see the surroundings my grandmother would have worked in.


----------



## Vic Balshaw (May 10, 2012)

Interesting stuff Terry and strange to see the phase stripe (if memory serves correct) on the left sleeve of the LACW.


----------



## Airframes (May 10, 2012)

Thanks chaps, and Aaron, I must be going blind! I noticed the reflection on the Perspex, but until you mentioned it, I hadn't even seen that it's Karl's face! Spooky - like a ghost looking in to the room!
More soon, and less than two weeks to go until the next visit - with no sign of the bl**dy weather improving!


----------



## Airframes (May 10, 2012)

Oops! Double post.
Re that reflection - it looks like the WAAF has a shocked expression on her face, seeing a huge, disembodied head floating in front of her !!
Could have some fun with this shot on one of those 'Ghost hunter' type websites !!!!


----------



## A4K (May 10, 2012)

Posting twice, maybe you are going blind Terry! (Or am I just getting double vision???)


----------



## Gnomey (May 10, 2012)

Nice shots Terry!


----------



## Airframes (May 10, 2012)

Thanks Hugh. I've just had a play around with that 'ghost' shot ......


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (May 10, 2012)

I got that when I first saw it. Good job with getting it to stand out. It does look like she's looking at him. Maybe the manikin has a thing for Karl.


----------



## vikingBerserker (May 10, 2012)




----------



## fubar57 (May 10, 2012)

Great photos Terry.My favorite one is on the first page. Though it's too far away to be sure, it looks like the three of you waiting for church to open to beg forgiveness for that which you are about commit.

Geo


----------



## rochie (May 11, 2012)

Aaron Brooks Wolters said:


> I got that when I first saw it. Good job with getting it to stand out. It does look like she's looking at him. Maybe the manikin has a thing for Karl.


dont blame her Aaron, good looking bloke that ghost !!!!


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (May 11, 2012)




----------



## Lucky13 (May 12, 2012)

Still, a ghost of his former self!


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (May 12, 2012)

I'll take your word for it Jan.


----------



## A4K (May 14, 2012)

rochie said:


> dont blame her Aaron, good looking bloke that ghost !!!!


----------



## Wayne Little (May 15, 2012)

Strewth...


----------



## Airframes (May 15, 2012)

It's OK chaps, I'm buying Karl a new mirror for his Birthday!

Anyway, on with the tour, and a brief look at part of the Bomber Command exhibition.
*PIC 1. *The entrance to the Exhibition, in the original Briefing Room building.
*PIC 2.* The same building in 1943, with crews boarding the transport which will take them to the dispersals.
*PICS 3 and 4.* The large wall frescos in part of the exhibition, providing some sobering facts and figures.
*PIC 5.* A general view of some of the interesting artefacts in the '77 Squadron' room. This Squadron, equipped with Halifax bombers, was stationed at Elvington before moving to Full Sutton in 1944. The Squadron suffered heavy losses attacking targets in Germany, particularly 'The Big City' - Berlin - and by the end of the war in Europe, had lost almost 80 aircraft, with over five hundred aircrew either killed, MIA or PoW.
*PIC 6*. At an Elvington dispersal in late 1943, is Halifax DT807 of 77 Sqn, coded KN-R. Everday life continues, with the farm labourers gathering the hay harvest.
*PIC 7.* A WW2 search light, typical of those used in batteries to 'cone' an unfortunate bomber.
*PIC 8.* This huge photo-mural shows the devastation in the centre of Hannover, following night raids by Bomber Command, and day light attacks by 8th USAAF.
*PIC 9*. A close up of the rear gun turret from a Lancaster.
*PIC 10.* Karl (the real one, not the ghost!) gives some scale to this huge Halifax main wheel.
*PIC 11*. Typical RAF bomb trolley. The bombs were wedged on the trolley with wooden blocks, and would have the release shackles fitted before being winched into the bomb bay.
*PIC 12.* This is a 'Goose neck' flare, used to mark the edge of the runway. It's basically a can filed with lamp oil, with a wick in the 'spout', which was lit to provide a flickering flame. Lines of these were placed on either side of the entire length of the runway, to provide rudimentary runway lighting for those airfields without electric lights, which was the case in the majority of wartime stations. They were also used as a back-up if the power failed on properly equipped stations.
Seeing some of these exhibits really emphasises what operational conditions must have been like 70 years ago, with personnel and equipment having to contend with all sorts of privations, from atrocious weather, to very basic facilities. With so many airfields grouped so close, and in many cases with virtually overlapping circuits, it's little wonder there were so many losses due to causes other than enemy action.
Thanks again for your continued interest, and I'll post further photos of this unique museum soon.


----------



## Gnomey (May 15, 2012)

Better make it an 'unbreakable' one Terry 

Good shots! Keep them coming.


----------



## rochie (May 15, 2012)

forgot how big that wheel was...... or am i that much of a short a**e !!!!!!


----------



## vikingBerserker (May 15, 2012)

Cool shots!


----------



## Crimea_River (May 15, 2012)

rochie said:


> forgot how big that wheel was...... or am i that much of a short a**e !!!!!!



It's really a wheel from a Morris Mini!

Great shots and descriptions Terry!


----------



## A4K (May 16, 2012)

I disagree Andy - the markings and tread pattern definitely indicate the Mk.1 A1 front wheel of a 1965 Vespa Moped... 

Great shots again Terry, I like the 'then and now' comparison of the briefing room especially.
Interesting too the similarity between the Haifax wheel and those of the Lanc. Same manufacturer?


----------



## Hotntot (May 16, 2012)

Great shots Terry. Really appreciate the effort to put all this together. Looks like it was a well worth visit despite the weather. Incidentally, I'm currently building a Nissen hut -1941/42 period. Do you know, or does anybody else know, what would be a reasonable colour for the interior? Humbrol 90 Beige Green or Humbrol 30 Dark Green (same as exterior), or something else?


----------



## Wayne Little (May 16, 2012)

Top stuff Terry!


----------



## Airframes (May 16, 2012)

Thanks guys, more soon.
Interior colour of the Nissen hut could depend on whether it was lined or not - most usually the latter. The colour was normally a light grey or cream, but could vary, and also depended on what use the building was being put to. They were often un-painted, being left in the original very dark grey factory coating.
When used as offices or as Officer's or Sergeants Mess, they were often lined with fibre board, and again painted cream, sometimes the 'institutional' colour scheme of green bottom half of wall, cream top.
I'll be posting pics later showing typical airmens accommodation, which might help.


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (May 16, 2012)

More excellent material sir! Never realized just how large the Lanc and Halifax are.


----------



## A4K (May 17, 2012)

Great info re the Nissen huts Terry. I also remember seeing ex military buildings in NZ and Oz with cream interiors. One pillbox had said Cream interior with a 1 cm (approx.) Dark Brown or Green cheat line running round the interior at about chest height. (photos back in Pécs unfortunately)

Which Nissen hut kit is that btw? Flightpath 1:72?


----------



## Vic Balshaw (May 17, 2012)

Airframes said:


> It's OK chaps, I'm buying Karl a new mirror for his Birthday!



"Mirror, mirror on the wall who is the fai"…………………………………………………………………………DAMN!!!!.................that’s another mirror broken!!

Great pictures as well Terry, particulaly the mini wheel, once had a billy cart made with some of these!!!!!


----------



## Hotntot (May 17, 2012)

Airframes:


> ...I'll be posting pics later showing typical airmens accommodation, which might help.



Thanks Terry - very helpful. I'm planning to make the kit up as crew accommodation so the extra info will be very welcome. 

A4K:


> Which Nissen hut kit is that btw? Flightpath 1:72?


Yes A4K, it's a David J Parkins Flightpath kit, 1:48 scale (or 1:72 if you follow the alernative measurements given). A very accurate and well thought out etched brass kit with all the associated bits needed and spares which is very thoughtful. The great thing about the kit (which you no doubt know) are the options such as a front entrance porch, entrance ends with or without windows, nine or eight pane window style choices, etc, which allow for many options on the type of hut to build. 

Of course it would be nice to have a go at the Control Tower kit but the price is considerably more. There's even an interior kit provided to attain diorama delectation. (The dio size would have to be pretty big too once a plane is included).


----------



## A4K (May 17, 2012)

Cool mate, thanks! I wasn't aware of the options actually, have just noticed the fret at an LHS and was considering getting it. Sounds like it's worth it from your description


----------



## Airframes (May 17, 2012)

Evan, if you want Nissen huts in 1/72nd scale, a cheaper option id the Italeri kit, which has two huts and a couple of accessories. I've seen the Flightpath 1/48th control tower, and it's very good, but expensive. Can't understand why the whole kit is in PE - the main parts could be plastic or even stiff card. The interior can hardly be seen. so could be scratch-built easily.


----------



## A4K (May 17, 2012)

Cheers Terry, will look into that!


----------



## Hotntot (May 18, 2012)

Airframes said:


> ...I've seen the Flightpath 1/48th control tower, and it's very good, but expensive...The interior can hardly be seen. so could be scratch-built easily.



Good to know about the interior Terry. Thanks for that.


----------



## Hotntot (May 21, 2012)

Airframes said:


> I'll be posting pics later showing typical airmens accommodation, which might help.



Terry, do you have time to post any accommodation pics? No bother if you're busy though. I've gone for the grey factory coating look for the interior - only slightly lighter than dark grey so that things like my stove (first scatch build), and maybe other bits inside, will show up. The natural colour comes up in the few interior air crew accommodation photo's I've found on the web. Not sure what the interior end walls would be - plain concrete maybe or a colour?


----------



## Airframes (May 21, 2012)

I'll post some tomorrow night. The colour was nearer Medium Sea Grey, maybe a touch darker. End walls were normally brick, either 'whitewashed' or the same grey, sometimes just bare brick. Some later buildings had 'breeze block' end walls.


----------



## Hotntot (May 21, 2012)

Brill, thanks very much. I'll get the colour sorted out too.


----------



## Airframes (May 22, 2012)

No problem - the pics are in this next set.
I still have a number of aircraft photos to post, but, as I'm returning to the Museum tomorrow, and the weather forecast is good (surely can't be worse than last month's visit!), I'll hold off in the hope that better shots can be obtained tomorrow.
Meanwhile, continuing with some of the other areas on this WW2 site, we visit the re-creation of the French Officer's Mess, and the contrast with the 'Erks' accommodation, along with some of the vehicles on display.
*PICS 1 and 2.* The main room of the French Officer's Mess, although smaller for the exhibition, is as it was in 1944, when 346 (Guyenne) Squadron, and 347 (Tunisie) Squadron, both equipped with the Halifax, were based here. The furniture and fittings are all authentic, and the two paintings were done by a member of one of the Squadrons based at Elvington during the war. I have to admit, the recorded commentary, and the scene as viewed, brought a touch of hilarity to our wet day, but it is still an impressive re-creation nonetheless.
*PICS 3 to 5*. Contrast the almost opulent surroundings of the Officer's Mess with the very basic accommodation for airmen and other ranks! This is a typical Nissen hut interior, with draughty, unlined walls, bare concrete floors, and one tiny, not very effective stove for heating. There were no 'en-suite' facilities, and personnel would have to walk some distance to a separate 'ablutions' block, where they could 'enjoy' a cold wash and shave! The beds are laid out for 'Kit Inspection', and the scene is not that different to some of the transit camps I have been on in the early 1970s!
*PICS 6 and 7.* A re-creation of part of the Station Vehicle Workshops. Note the red can, used to top-up the 'Goose Neck' flares shown previously.
*PICS 8 and 9*. Part of the Royal Observer Corps display, showing the reporting dug out, and one of the instruments used for measuring the height of incoming raids.
*PIC 10.* Among the various vehicles on display is this Chevrolet CMP 4x4 truck, the Canadian Military Pattern vehicle used extensively throughout the ETO, by the Army and the RAF.
*PIC 11*. A rather rain-soaked Commer Commando RAF Crew Bus, this one dating from 1947.
*PIC 12*. Chieftain Main Battle Tank, this one being an early version of what was once the World's most advanced MBT.
Thanks again for your continued interest, and I'll continue with the tour, hopefully with some more aircraft pics, on Thursday.


----------



## A4K (May 22, 2012)

Great pics Terry, though that 'inspection order' bed pack is disgraceful! (The blankets in a bundle for non-military members)
As my mate commented when questioned about the state of his during an officers inspection, 'It rather resembles a limp p*nis, sir!'


----------



## Gnomey (May 22, 2012)

Good shots Terry!


----------



## Airframes (May 22, 2012)

Thanks Evan and Hugh. Yes, that 'Blanket Box' is not as tidy as it could be, but the Uniform, No2 Dress, Men for the use of, and tin hat, no use to man nor beast, doesn't help things, being draped over the top!


----------



## Hotntot (May 22, 2012)

Great shots Terry. Yup- must have been pretty bleak in those basic huts during winter. Stick up some more pin ups to warm up the place I guess.


----------



## Vic Balshaw (May 23, 2012)

That bed pack (pic 3) and layout would have had a 252 for certain and jankers for a week and the crew bus (pic 11) was the transport provided for my father, mum and I to take us into London from the airport when we were evacuated from Egypt, Christmas 1955. There was only the 3 of us on the bus.


----------



## Njaco (May 23, 2012)

How the 'ell did I miss this thread????? Great, great stuff Terry!! LOve it! And that B/W shot of the Spitty through the rain-soaked window is awesome!!!


----------



## Airframes (May 24, 2012)

Thanks very much indeed chaps. Thought some of those pics might bring back memories Vic !
Thanks Chris, although some of the aircraft at the museum are still awaiting restoration or re-painting, considering the limited funds available, and being in some senses an 'amateur' museum, as opposed to a publicly-funded 'national' museum, they are doing well. Personally, I think the preserved buildings and original wartime layout almost steal the show (with the exception of the Halifax of course), and really make a visit worthwhile - the possibilities for some 'atmospheric' photography are almost endless.
Our second visit, yesterday, was relatively brief, only having about three hours on site, as we had 'tagged on' to an organised coach trip by the Avro Heritage Society, but I managed to get another 150 or so shots, some showing the vast contrast in weather conditions (it was bl**dy hot yesterday - whoopee!), and quite a few showing some changes since our last visit, exactly one month ago. For example, the Mosquito now has both engines mounted, and some excellent detail shots were possible. I'll continue with the 'tour' just as soon as I've sorted the photos and matched them to the previous shots.


----------



## A4K (May 25, 2012)

Beauty, looking forward to them Terry! Glad you had better weather this time too.


----------



## Crimea_River (May 25, 2012)

Me too on both counts.


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (May 25, 2012)

Excellent shots Terry and I'm still very much enjoying this sir. Thank you for taking the time.


----------



## vikingBerserker (May 25, 2012)

Excellent photos


----------



## Vic Balshaw (May 26, 2012)

Looking forward to them pics mate!


----------



## Wayne Little (May 26, 2012)

Always looking forward to the pics!


----------



## Airframes (May 26, 2012)

Thanks chaps. I'll be posting another selection later tonight.


----------



## Airframes (May 26, 2012)

To continue with some aircraft shots, here are two more of the exhibits, shown in the contrasting weather conditions - torrential rain, then hot sun four weeks later!
*PICS 1 to 4.* The BAC Lightning F6 of 11 Sqn, in the final service colour scheme of two-tone grey (never liked that scheme!).
In the first two shots, the over-wing ferry tanks can be seen on the ground, beneath the starboard wing, and then mounted in position in the final two shots. These were normally only used for long-range ferry flights, for example, to the Armaments Practice Camp at Akrotiri, Cyprus, and were not a permanent or regular fixture. Flight refuelling probes were eventually retrofitted under the port wing. Note that, for display purposes, the aircraft carries a 'Firestreak' missile on the starboard pylon, with the later 'Red Top' on the port side.
*PICS 5 to 8*. Again these shots were taken on the two separate visits, and show the airworthy Douglas Dakota IV (C-47B), KN353, which saw service with the RAF, and if memory serves, came to the Museum from Air Atlantique, where it had the civilian registration G-AMYJ.
Thanks once again for your continued interest, and I'll post further photos probably tomorrow.


----------



## Wayne Little (May 27, 2012)

Top stuff Terry...


----------



## rochie (May 27, 2012)

just a slight contrast in weather then Terry !!!


----------



## A4K (May 27, 2012)

...and an interesting study in colour variation under different light conditions. Great stuff Terry!


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (May 27, 2012)

With all here sir! And thank you again!


----------



## Airframes (May 27, 2012)

Thanks guys, and yes Karl, just a bit of a contrast! It was hot, dry and bl**dy brilliant - and they had 1940s music playing over the 'Tannoy' from the Tower .... and we were able to sit outside on the picnic benches in front of the NAAFI ..... and the camera stayed dry ...... and .......


----------



## Gnomey (May 27, 2012)

Nice shots Terry!


----------



## Vic Balshaw (May 28, 2012)

Nice pics Terry, specially the Lightning, raw power on spindly sticks.


----------



## Crimea_River (May 28, 2012)

Nice ones Terry. Could use some of that warm weather my way.


----------



## Wayne Little (May 29, 2012)

yeah...a bit of it down here too...


----------



## Capt. Vick (May 29, 2012)

Great shots Terry! What's up with the C-47? There appears to be some loose panels under the nose? Any info?

Regards, Jim


----------



## Airframes (May 29, 2012)

Thanks guys. We've still got sunny weather, which must be a Government trick - we don't normally get more than about three days of sun in a row. Very suspicious .....
Jim, I think some maintenance work is being carried out on the Dak. Far as I remember, they are access panels to some of the electrics, and there were some engineers clustered around the nose earlier in the day.
More pics later - had a late start due to unexpected visitors.


----------



## A4K (May 30, 2012)

Yep, those panels do indeed access the electrics...here's a pic of the Lisunov Li-2 at Ferihegy airport, Budapest. (ca. 2004; beautifully restored since)


----------



## Capt. Vick (May 30, 2012)

Ah, thanks for the education guys! Love this place!


----------



## T Bolt (May 30, 2012)

Nice pics Terry. Still here enjoying the show.


----------



## Airframes (May 30, 2012)

Thanks Glenn, Evan and Jim. More to come, when I match them up. Might have some late tonight or tomorrow.


----------



## Airframes (May 30, 2012)

Some more contrasts with the previous month's visit as we move back into the Canadian Memorial Hangar, with Tony Agar's superb Mosquito NFII restoration having the engines re-installed, and these shots should be of particular interest to modellers.
*PICS 1 to 5.* Showing the starboard engine (minus the sump pan), the cannon bay, and the port engine, and a rare chance to see the Merlins 'in the nude' as it were. I think perhaps the 'surprise event' at the Mosquito Re-union in July might be the 'Mossie' with its engines running.
*PIC 6.* The WW2 Thompson, 3-wheel refueller, in typical period camouflage.
*PIC 7. *Seen at every dispersal point on every RAF (and USAAF) airfield during WW2, this is one of a number of types of 'Trolley Ac', or Trolley Accumulator, used to provide boost power for engine starts.
*PICS 8 and 9.* Two types of RAF tow tractors, the David Brown (medium) and Fordson, used to tow aircraft and bomb trolleys. The colour scheme is late war, and used right up to the late 1960s, with the yellow top surfaces intended to aid visibility among aircraft traffic. The normal WW2 colour scheme was mainly camouflage, similar to the re-fueller shown above.
*PIC 10.* How I would love one of these! The Citroen 'Traction Avant', the worlds first successful, mass-produced front-wheel drive saloon car, and a valuable classic today. Pre-war, these were of course used by the French civilian population (those who could afford a car in those days), as well as the Gendarmerie and Army, and were also used in large numbers by the German armed forces and the hated Gestapo.
Glad to know you are still enjoying the tour, and thank you for your kind words - lots more still to come, including Karl and I looking small against the second-largest WW2 British bomb, Mick getting stuck in the hatch of a Canberra, more historic aircraft - and the Air Gunnery competition!


----------



## Lucky13 (May 30, 2012)

Smashing shots Red Leader!


----------



## Gnomey (May 30, 2012)

Good shots Terry!


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (May 30, 2012)

I had not seen a Fordson in years! Very cool! Thank you for the time and tour Terry!


----------



## A4K (May 30, 2012)

Yep, fantatsic shots alright, thanks Terry!


----------



## Airframes (May 31, 2012)

Thanks very much chaps, pleased to know you're enjoying the tout. More to come very soon.


----------



## Wurger (May 31, 2012)

I agree with Evan. Looking forward to that and keeping my fingers crossed for having the better weather there.


----------



## Airframes (May 31, 2012)

Thanks my friend. We've had just over a week of sunshine (unusual!), but now it's back to cooler weather and rain !


----------



## Crimea_River (May 31, 2012)

Good ones Terry!


----------



## Catch22 (May 31, 2012)

Nice pics Terry, looks like it'll be a much more complete restoration than the Mossie here.


----------



## Airframes (Jun 1, 2012)

Thanks Andy and Cory. The Mossie has already had engine runs, and is virtually complete. The engines have been re-fitted within the last four weeks, and the prop blades and cannons are on pallets alongside, waiting to be mounted, along with the ancillaries, cowlings etc.


----------



## fubar57 (Jun 1, 2012)

Great tour Terry. Thanks for the Mossie shots.

Geo


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 1, 2012)

Yeah love those mossie shots...Thanks Terry.


----------



## A4K (Jun 1, 2012)

Me too, and those ground equipment shots are perfect for a future project of mine. Thanks again Terry!


----------



## Airframes (Jun 1, 2012)

Thanks, and you're welcome chaps. ore tonight.


----------



## Crimea_River (Jun 1, 2012)

What's the plan with the Mossie Terry? Still static or are they planning to fly it?


----------



## Airframes (Jun 1, 2012)

I think Tony Agar would like to get it flying, but not sure of the present situation. From what I remember over the years, I doubt if it would get a certificate, as the wing was a semi-derelict when obtained, so probably stress issues involved. It's already had a number of engine runs though, and I think the intention is to at least get it taxiable. He's done a magnificent job over the last forty years, starting from just a few bits, and ending up with a complete NFII Mossie !


----------



## Loiner (Jun 1, 2012)

Nice to see this photo collection of my almost local museum, keep up the good work.


----------



## Airframes (Jun 1, 2012)

Cheers mate.


----------



## Airframes (Jun 2, 2012)

And another contrast between the rainy visit and the second visit, with the mighty Victor K2.
The Handley Page Victor was originally one of the three 'V' bombers, with most of the Mk2 version being converted to tankers.
This particular aircraft served in the Falklands and the Gulf Wars, and the operations log is interesting, being fuel pumps instead of bombs, and showing day and night ops.


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jun 2, 2012)

Excellent photos Terry!  And you might want to frame the second one. Clear blue sky is very rare in your part of the world from what I understand.


----------



## fubar57 (Jun 2, 2012)

Nice weathering detail on the second to last one.(only in a modelers eye)

Geo


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 2, 2012)

Cool shots Terry!


----------



## A4K (Jun 3, 2012)

Great shots Terry, and good point Geo!


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Jun 3, 2012)

Great pictures again Terry and I'm amazed at the content of this museum, they have quite an extensive inventory.


----------



## Airframes (Jun 3, 2012)

Thanks very much chaps, glad you're enjoying the pics. Yes Vic, it's quite a place, and there's lots more to show yet.


----------



## Airframes (Jun 5, 2012)

A couple more in the area of the Canadian Memorial hangar, before moving on to the Handley Page Aircraft Workshop, which is the restoration facility. The first two pics are from Karl.
*PICS 1 and 2.* Royal Navy Westland Dragonfly.
*PICS 3 and 4.* The Allied Forces Memorial wall outside the Canadian hangar.
*PIC 5.* Avro Anson under restoration in the HP workshop.
*PIC 6.* Avro 504 replica.
*PIC 7.* SE5A replica.
*PICS 8 and 9*. The nose section of a Canberra B2, with Mick stuck in the entrance hatch! Jan crawled into the nose, and got very stuck!!
*PICS 10 and 11*. Cockpit section of a Jet Provost T3. I remember a great hour of aerobatics in one of these, many years ago.
*PIC 12.* Karl and I show how bl**dy big Tallboy was - and this is Grand Slam's baby brother !!
Thanks again for your continuing interest, and I'll post more soon.


----------



## A4K (Jun 5, 2012)

Great pics again Terry!


----------



## Crimea_River (Jun 5, 2012)

Seconded!


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 6, 2012)

Good stuff Terry!


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jun 6, 2012)

More excellent material sir! Thank you for the time and tour Terry.


----------



## Crimea_River (Jun 6, 2012)

Somehow that picture of Terry and Karl next to the tallboy screams for a caption but I can't come up with one......


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Jun 7, 2012)

Great shots again Terry.


----------



## Airframes (Jun 7, 2012)

Thanks very much to all - more probably tonight.
Andy, how about this for starters "Does my bomb look big in this?"


----------



## rochie (Jun 7, 2012)

or you keep watch Dogsbody and i'll whack it in the boot of the car !


----------



## Crimea_River (Jun 7, 2012)




----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 7, 2012)

make a good door stop Karl......

Fantastic pics again Terry.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jun 7, 2012)

Great pics! (man that's one big bomb!)


----------



## Airframes (Jun 7, 2012)

Thanks again guys, and David, if you think that's big, wait 'til you see Grand Slam !


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jun 7, 2012)

Crimea_River said:


> Somehow that picture of Terry and Karl next to the tallboy screams for a caption but I can't come up with one......



Here you go Andy. " I bet mine's bigger than yours."


----------



## Crimea_River (Jun 7, 2012)

3 bombs and 2 bums?


----------



## Airframes (Jun 8, 2012)

And the next one!
I'm a bit behind at the moment (oops! Pun not intended!), so I'll get some more pics posted very soon.


----------



## Airframes (Jun 12, 2012)

And to continue, and the Grand Slam as promised, along with part of the unique Air Gunner's exhibition.
*PIC 1*. If you thought 'Tall Boy' was big, then look at this! This is just the warhead section of 'Grand Slam' - with the tail fitted, it was 25 feet long!
*PIC 2.* This is part of the 'Air Gunners Display' room, believed to be the only exhibition of its type in the world, and displays a collection of different gun turrets, weapons, flying clothing and other articles, describing the equipment, training and techniques of the RAF Air Gunners, 20,000 of whom were lost during WW2.
*PIC 3*. A close-up shot of one of the restored turrets, in this case from a Halifax MkII.
*PICS 4 and 5.* Many Air Gunners had the duel role of 'WOP/AG' - Wireless Operator/Air Gunner, and this cameo shows a typical Sergeant at his radio desk.
*PICS 6 to 8.* Of possible interest to modellers and artists is this fairly comprehensive display of flying clothing and equipment.
*PICS 9 and 10.* An attraction which kept us busy for some time was this Air Gunnery simulator, seen here with Karl 'having a go' at a Me110. A lot of time and cash was spent here during our little 'competition'! We found that keeping the early-pattern reflector sight on target, whilst allowing for 'lead', was a bit tricky. Whether it was a parallax problem, or mis-aligned sight, or just our ineptitude is still open to debate! During our second visit, in his first attempt, my older brother scored 65 hits - but then he does go clay shooting twice a week!
Thanks again for your interest, and I hope you continue to enjoy the 'tour', with more still to come.


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 12, 2012)

Good shots Terry! That Grand Slam is HUGE!


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jun 12, 2012)

Hey Terry, is that an aircraft wing on a trailer behind the bomb in the first picture? Looks like a giant version of the Airfix RAF field set! Oh, and thanks always for the posts....


----------



## Airframes (Jun 13, 2012)

Thanks Hugh and Jim, and yes, it's an aircraft wing, on a 'Queen Mary' trailer, exactly like the Airfix kit. We've been trying to figure out what the wing is off, and think it's either from a Dakota (DC-3/C-47), or maybe a B-25 Mitchell. The tip is familiar, with the nav lamp, shrouded I.D lamps and possible fuel dump, but the camouflage pattern makes it look different. I'll find out someday - maybe e-mail the Museum and ask!


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jun 13, 2012)

Thanks Terry, maybe I will!


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 13, 2012)

Excellent terry, especially that turret display....


----------



## Loiner (Jun 13, 2012)

Great photo tour, keep up the good work.

Can I sneak this one in? - the C-47 at Elvington at one of the 'Battlegroup North' WWII events, held over a weekend in May at Elvington, which is now a massive annual event.


----------



## nuuumannn (Jun 13, 2012)

Great pics Terry! If I can remember, I think the wing in the background of the pic might be from a Hastings, since its a Hastings centre section on the Halifax there. The Hastings was the one that used to sit on the fire dump at Dishforth (I think). I remember a visit to Elvington years ago and they had a pair of Hastings outer wings lying about, could be that, although I remember them being silver. On one visit, one of the wings had a Japanese meatball on it and we were curious as to what it was from. We were a bit disappointed when we found out it was from a Hastings!


----------



## Airframes (Jun 13, 2012)

Ah Ha! I think it might well be from the Hastings used for the Halifax reconstruction - makes sense, and well done for the suggestion.
Loiner, thanks for the pic - the 'Battleground North' show was on the weekend following our last visit, and is one of a number of different events held at the Museum through the year. The buildings and site have also been used for film and TV documentary location work, and provide the venue for various Association events and reunions.


----------



## fubar57 (Jun 13, 2012)

Crimea_River said:


> Somehow that picture of Terry and Karl next to the tallboy screams for a caption but I can't come up with one......



"It might hurt but it will go in"
Thank you and I'm outta here.
Little late but I just got home.

Geo


----------



## fubar57 (Jun 13, 2012)

Great stuff Terry.

Geo


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jun 13, 2012)

More excellent material Terry! Didn't the Grand Slam weigh in the neighborhood of 22,000 pounds?


----------



## Airframes (Jun 13, 2012)

Thanks Geo and Aaron, and yes Aaron, you're correct, Grand Slam weighed 22,000 pounds, so rather heavy!


----------



## Old Wizard (Jun 14, 2012)

For a comparison, check this site.
Tirpitz - The "Tall Boy" and "Grand Slam" Bombs


----------



## Hotntot (Jun 14, 2012)

Another great selection of pics Terry. Like the row of turrets too and the variations in the uniform display.


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Jun 14, 2012)

Great pictures once again Terry, thanks.


----------



## fubar57 (Jun 14, 2012)

Don't mean to go back in time here but was going on another tour and got to the photos of the Victors(pg.11, post 162). Got me thinking of the advice about not trusting the colours of old photos due to film make up and age. In the photos, same aircraft and I'm assuming shot with the same camera but in different atmospheric conditions. Yet to me, different colours. Just a thought. 

Geo


----------



## pbfoot (Jun 14, 2012)

fubar57 said:


> Don't mean to go back in time here but was going on another tour and got to the photos of the Victors(pg.11, post 162). Got me thinking of the advice about not trusting the colours of old photos due to film make up and age. In the photos, same aircraft and I'm assuming shot with the same camera but in different atmospheric conditions. Yet to me, different colours. Just a thought.
> 
> Geo


The "CL30" better known as CT133 is a definate reason not to use museums at this place the T bird has no resemblence to any T-bird in RCAF or CAF its like oh here is a flag lets put it here and the numbers are all F`d up


----------



## fubar57 (Jun 14, 2012)

Uhhh......


----------



## Airframes (Jun 15, 2012)

I don't paint 'em Neil, just photograph them. But you're right, in parts, about accuracy at some museums. However, I believe the CT133 is as received - most of the aircraft are, and will have a re-furb and re-paint as and when Museum funds and volunteer staff allow.
Geo, you're right about the Victor, it was so wet during the first visit that all colours looked different, rather like applying gloss clear coat to a matt painted model.


----------



## Airframes (Jun 18, 2012)

A few more pics before concluding the tour in the next instalment.
The first four shots are in the Archives building, which not only holds a lot of records and information, but has a number of interesting displays, a couple of which are shown here.
*PICS 1 and 2.* This is a map showing aircraft crashes in Yorkshire during WW2, with each 'spot' representing an incident, and different coloured 'spots' for nationality, type of incident etc. Mick's hand in the second pic gives some idea of the area covered, and just how many crashes there were - staggering! Below the map are records books, documenting each crash, with date, aircraft type, cause, etc etc.
*PIC 3.* A general view of part of the Archives displays, with Jan and Karl viewing one of the glass-fronted cabinets.
*PIC 4.* Some of the Luftwaffe artefacts on display.
And back outside for some more pics of some of the aircraft, some of which were posted earlier, diffused by rain!
*PIC 5.* Tucked behind the hangar is this Handley Page Herald turbo- prop airliner.
*PIC 6.* Gloster Javelin FAW 9 - the 'Flying Flat Iron'.
*PICS 7 and 8.* BAe Harrier GR3.
*PIC 9.* Dassault Mirage IIIE
*PIC 10.* Panavia Tornado GR1. This is the prototype, ZA354, built at Warton, UK.
The next post will conclude the tour, and show some of the buildings and general area, as well as the Memorials. Thanks again for your interest, and back soon!


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jun 18, 2012)

I kinda like the Handley Page Harold Terry. More excellent photos and information to sir. Thank you.


----------



## Airframes (Jun 18, 2012)

You're welcome Aaron. The Herald looked very like the Fokker F27 Friendship, using similar engines, and was rather noisy on the ground.


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 18, 2012)

Good stuff Terry!


----------



## T Bolt (Jun 18, 2012)

Great stuff Terry


----------



## rochie (Jun 18, 2012)

cant belive the difference in the weather !!!!
great shots Terry


----------



## Airframes (Jun 18, 2012)

Thanks guys, and you're right Karl - the weather was _so _different on the second visit ! It was the first, and _only_ time this year I've been able to be outside without a coat - it's done nowt but p*** down ever since !


----------



## Crimea_River (Jun 18, 2012)

Good stuff Terry.


----------



## Airframes (Jun 19, 2012)

Thanks Andy. I'm sorting the final batch now, and will post them later.


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Jun 19, 2012)

More good pics Terry.


----------



## Airframes (Jun 19, 2012)

Thanks Vic.


----------



## Wurger (Jun 20, 2012)

Very nice stuff here. THX for posting my friend.


----------



## Airframes (Jun 22, 2012)

You're welcome my friend. I'll post the final batches of pictures soon.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 22, 2012)

Bring 'em on!


----------



## Airframes (Jun 24, 2012)

Here's the penultimate post in this tour, with a collection of various shots in different areas of the museum, showing a variety of exhibits.
*PICS 1 to 4*. Some of the collection inside the Handley Page Restoration facility, including a Mignet 'Flying Flea' and BE2, the latter a replica built at the Museum.
*PIC 5*. The replica Spitfire 'gate guard'.
*PIC 6.* Air Command Sports 'Elite' gyroplane.
*PIC 7.* The Air Transport Auxiliary badge on the side of the Fairchild Argus in the 'T2' hangar. The ATA had an operational section based at Elvington during WW2, delivering aircraft to the squadrons. 
*PIC 8.* 'Night Protection'. Halifax tail turret and the tail of the Mosquito NFII.
*PIC 9.* Some more of the vehicles on display, starting with the 'Queen Mary' transport trailer, used for moving aircraft assemblies, and recovered wrecks etc. The wing is believed to be from a HP Hastings, painted in camouflage for display purposes, to demonstrate the use of the trailer.
*PIC 10.* The Vehicle Storage Shed, with a Daimler Ferret armoured car at right.
*PIC 11.* David Brown airfield tractor.
*PIC 12.* Chevrolet CMP 4 x 4 15CWT truck, showing the 'Mickey Mouse Ears' camouflage pattern.
*PIC 13.* From the left, Thorneycroft airfield crane, Bedford 'Green Godess' fire tender, Alvis Saracen 6 x6 APC.
*PIC 14.* The ubiquitous 'Jeep', this example in beautiful, fully working condition, and being used as a 'run about' during our last visit.
Thanks once again for your interest and kind comments, and I'll post the final selection soon, which will include general shots of the site and the memorials.


----------



## Crimea_River (Jun 24, 2012)

Thanks for taking the tine to post all these Terry. Interesting exhibits.


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 24, 2012)

Good stuff Terry!


----------



## A4K (Jun 25, 2012)

With Andy and Hugh - many thanks for the great pics Terry!


----------



## rochie (Jun 25, 2012)

wow we did miss a bit due to the rain didn't we ?


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 25, 2012)

great stuff Terry!


----------



## Airframes (Jun 25, 2012)

Thanks very much indeed chaps, glad you like them, and I'll post the final selection of the tour later.


----------

